# Late 80' trailer sailor (j/22, j/24, Catalina 22, etc.)



## Yankeedollar (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone with experience as to issues that confront theses boats? How well does the construction hold up? What sorts of issues will I face that could be difficult to fix without professional help? Any insight on the different boats? The boat may need to be gulfstream capable, which makes me think that a keel would be best, however draft is an issue. Thoughts on the catalina 22 sport new? Ive been making steps down from a bristol 35.5 and a hunter 33. I will be keeping the boat in the Abaco Bahamas, and am looking for a solid boat that can handle minimal care. Also the boat will be being raced, however it will not be one design.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Trailer sailer plus Gulfstream capable! Tough to do both! Most trailer sailers are swing keel or centerboard. Though J24s are trailered, launching a fixed keel boat of that draft is not an easy proposition.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

I personally would look at the Starwind 22 over the Catalina 22.

The Starwind 22 
Top of the line Herreshoff Design
Displacement 2600lbs
Swing keel 775lbs
Sail area 222 sq ft

The Catalina 22
Displacement 2250lbs
Swing keel 550lbs
Sail area 205 sq ft

The Starwind has a comfortable cabin area. I would prefer a heavier displacement and keel weight. In the right conditions I would take mine across the gulf stream.

Can't comment on the other two.


----------



## Yankeedollar (Feb 2, 2009)

Im crossing both the j/boats off my list for now, but am adding in your recommendation for the starwind, as well as the wavelength and santanas from WD Schock. By gulfstream capable I am more at the point of one crossing in a group of boats, with the life raft on deck ready for it to sink the whole way across. But it should have no problem handling the chop that gets kicked up on the sea of abaco, or the rollers of the atlantic. I am stuck in trying to decide between keel or centerboard. And my issue with the catalina is that it is not a rocket for a race, not that it matters, in adjusted time I have placed highly in a marshall22. I have also come to the realization that I would need a boat yard to handle the boat down there, so the trailer is simply for getting the boat to FL and then maybe ill ship the trailer across.


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

Another option would be an O'Day 222. It has a keel and centerboard. The Catalina has a crank keel so you have to leave the tiller and reach inside the boat to crank the keel either up or down. The O'Day (and perhaps others) has a line uphaul just aft of the hatch boards. With ease, you can use the centerboard like you would on a dingy; no cranking. Years ago a guy posted on Sailnet that he had sailed his O'Day 222 from Florida to the Bahamas.
O'Day Sailboats Unofficial Web Site


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

O'Day 222
LOA 21'9"
LWL 19'7"
BEAM 7'11"
DRAFT (BOARD UP) 1'8" (BOARD DOWN) 4"8"
DISPLACEMENT 2,200LBS
BALLAST 800LBS
SAIL AREA 100% 207SF
I 22.75'
P 23.75'
J 7.J7'
W 10'


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I'm partial since I own one. Helms 25. I really like the ballasted keel along with the centerboard. Not a speed demon, about the same at the Catalina 25.


















Its a big cockpit, don't get pooped out there.
There are a couple for sale now also.


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

The Dana 24 from Pacific Seacraft came with a 3 axle trailer if you wanted to purchase it. That boat might fit your trailerable + gulfstream capable. I don't have a picture of one on a trailer, nor do I know what kind of vehicle you need to pull one with, but it had a fixed keel and was ocean capable.


----------



## Yankeedollar (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok so the more i think about it the more I want a boat that can perform. I dont need much more than a sail locker cabin like seen on the santana 20, or the wavelength 24. I feel that the draft will be an issue on these boats though.

I am also looking for anyone who has experience buying boats of this age and what common problems i should look for.


----------



## Filmsomething (Mar 15, 2006)

You might want to add a Catalina 25 to your list, would be much more comfortable then a 22' boat. But it would more to handle trailering. I have a swingkeel version and I don't have much of a problem pulling/launching it with my Grand Cherokee


----------



## mikemitchell (Apr 7, 2009)

Owned a Starwind 223 (Wellcraft) version well actually early Rebel version using Wellcraft molds.

I see no real probablem going across the Gulf stream in this boat. Had mine in 40 knot winds 7 to 8 foot seas a couple of times.
Also been in a Catalina in lesser conditions like 30 knot winds . I was scared to death on the Catalina felt safe and actually enjoyed the storm in the Starwind.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

If you have the funds and want a true blue water trailer sailor I would take a look at the Rhodes 22. They don't come cheap when you can find one for sale.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

The Catalina 22 is a lot of fun to sail and it's faster than its numbers would suggest. People do sail them from Florida to the Bahamas, but they wait for a really good wx window to do so. I think that if you are going to be sailing in ocean rollers and heavy chop, the C22 would get old very fast.

On the plus side, these boats are easy to maintain and to modify. And, like any other boat, if well cared for, they age pretty well. Mine is an '83 with no leaks, solid hull and no sponginess in the deck. Still, I'd be looking for something more substantial than a Catalina 22.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

How about a ComPac 23? It's well-suited to nasty chop and while no gazelle in the speed department, quite pleasant to sail. Shoal keel means launchable at most ramps (may need a tongue extension). It's a yachty little boat and I'd trust it in a squall or messy seaway.










These are common along the Gulf Coast; price is all over the map.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

O'Day 23 has ballasted shoal keel with centerboard. Capri 22 is available with wing or fin keel. I would rather not go offshore in a swingkeel due to possibility of keel slamming while beating against waves. 

Catalina 22 Sport is intended for one design racing for folks who don't want to fix up an older Catalina 22 - 1st gen was lighter and therefore faster than MkII, etc.


----------

